# Wooohoooo



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Im soooo excited, dumped my old trailer (too much trailer for my truck - my ignorance and a shady sales dude) and am picking up my 21RS in an hour. Ive been lurking since I joined and must admit you guys and gals, as a collective, helped sway me towards the outback over other very similar models. It seems to be constructed much better and for people to love a camper so much they started a forum......says a lot for the product. Will be in the mods section in a few days, have some questions and ideas. I'll update my signature in time but for now my name is Alan, Ive got a 2000 Tundra and I live in Elk River MN.....I used to live in Fla (hence the beachbum name) but fell for a blonde haired, blue eyed Norweigan gal - If you've never been to MN you wont quite understand, if you have, then you know what I mean.......Peace, everyone have a great day


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Glad we helped sway you to the Outback. I also looked at many others but chose the best one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh the EXCITEMENT

Welcome and good luck with the Outback.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATS!!!!*  Bet you can hardly sit still !!! Just keep breathing and focus on putting 1 foot in front of the other. 1 more thing - once you get to the dealer and see her up close & personal (the TT, that is). Plant your feet firmly, twist your head back onto your shoulders, and get ready for business. Get your head clear for the PDI and don't sign any papers until the PDI is over and you're satisfied with the Dealer's response to any issues you may find (if any). Once you sign on the dotted line, she's your - blemishes and all. Best time to get their undivided attention is BEFORE they have your money.

Haven't been to MN, but sure have bought an Outback!
sunny sunny Have a great day!!!! sunny sunny sunny


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

imabeachbum,

Congratulations on picking up that new 21RS Outback. sunny Happy Camping.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers Imabeachbum, and congrats on the new TT. Enjoy it and have fun.

Rob


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

It's been an hour since you posted. Congrats on your new Outback. I hope everything went smoothly. I'm jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

i say what wolfwood says. this is very important. make sure you look 2 twice and feel 3 times. Welcome to the best site on the net. (for a real camper that is). i hope you have a great time with your new toy .......i love my toyota


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations on a great choice!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action We are sure glad you chimed in








Congrats on your new Outback
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, imabeachbum!* action

And congratulations on your new Outback! WhooHoo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey IMABEACHBUM!

I live 30 miles from you and we also have a fellow Outbacker in Zimmerman between us. We're a little spread out in Minnesota.

I also have the 21rs and we love it.

Welcome to the site and Congratulations.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and Outback ownership, imabeachbum! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome imabeachbum to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS very nice TT you will enjoy it

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found the information helpful in your search for the perfect Outback!

Please post some pictures once you get it home.


----------

